# Anyone else having this problem??



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I bought a Hovabator with a fan awhile ago and as per instruction I set it up and regulated the temperature for a week before I put any eggs in it. It regulated the temperature just fine. I didn't have any problems so I plopped in some eggs. For two weeks everything went well and then my incubator lost its mind. I thought maybe the cat was rubbing against the thermostat or something or maybe the fan was wiggling it up and down but basically it does not keep the temperature constant AT ALL anymore. It's gone everywhere between 86-103 and every time I look at it its different. I muck with it until its exactly the right temperature and then a few hours later its back to doing this! The temperature outside the incubator is constant so I can't blame this either. I am confused and seriously annoyed. I have major doubts anything will hatch now. I think they've been pretty well cooked.


----------



## WitchinChicken (Sep 12, 2012)

*incubator*

We bought this brand of incubator a few weeks ago.. In my opinion It was a waste of money. I am having the same problem temp will not stay regulated.I have been candling eggs the last few nights. I know some are looking like they are suppose to. I just hope they can make it a couple of more weeks. I do not have the fan in ours. I didn't want to invest anymore money into it. And from your statement it wouldn't have made a difference.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I've heard of this before with this particular name brand bator, I can't speak first hand because I've never used one, but I would think there should be a warranty or money back guarantee. It could be just a common problem. But I would definitely call their customer service and let them know you are not happy. Good luck and sorry about the wasted eggs. 

Cogburn


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, to my great shock, we ended up with a chick this morning despite the wild and constant temperature fluctuations. The incubator seemed to have a preference for 103 degrees. I really thought these eggs were cooked but one apparently survived! One of fourteen, still I thought being Seramas that'd be 0! I hope the little one isn't too lonely. Contemplating giving it a plushie to cuddle with.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Name this guy Miracle! Wonderful! At least you have something to show for your efforts. Congratulations - especially for not giving up!


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

Yup, mine has had the same problem. We did discover that keeping it in a room with an unwavering temperature kept it more regular, but I grew really tired of getting up every hour to check on the temperature in order to hatch some chicks! I rely on my mommie silkies to do the hatching now!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well color me pink, I ended up with another tiny surprise yesterday.  I think the other five eggs are definitely dead though. Oddly enough the incubator is keeping the temp regulated normally again... no real rhyme or reason... I am contemplating a different incubator. Any suggestions?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mighty has a little friend!!! Extraordinary! They are so different. All I can say is extraordinary!!! So happy for you all.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm super happy too. Was a little worried about Mighty growing up alone - as you can see they're both next to the plushie I put in their cage. They like that thing! They are far more active and vigorous than the heavy breeds I raised earlier this year. They sure are fast little buggars!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Again just extraordinary! Best wishes to you all.


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

I've heard really good things about Brinsea incubators. In fact, I've been looking into getting one myself.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Ebony and Ivory....


----------

